# Age



## wizardslovak (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello
What would be the best age to get puppy?
Problem is i work from 3pm till 12am , should i get puppy or teen GSD?
thank you for help


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would suggest a "teen" GSD. Especially if you have nobody else to help you take care of the pup. older pups tend to be able to hold their bladder longer whereas a younger puppy HAS to go out every couple hours to avoid accidents.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

6-10 months sounds good.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Like everyone else has said definately an older puppy so much better bladder control!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Unless you have someone that come come over several times a day while you are at work for the first several months, an older pup would be a better choice.


----------



## wizardslovak (Nov 30, 2010)

ok thank you people , u helped me a lot .
Also other question 
i work construction and most jobs are fairly close to me , what if i would take him/her with me and just live him on leash till i wont finish work? i know winter will be cold but other times . good or bad idea?


----------

